# Mitral Valve Dysplasia



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi FameB, So sorry to hear about your pup's mvd. Is it different than prolapse? I know the feeling of researching and checking clearances, only to have one of the things you feared go wrong, but I wouldnt trade my pup either. The internet can be so helpful, but also gives too many worst case scenarios. I hope your pup prospers for a LONG doggy life.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We have several members here with dogs that have murmurs and other heart issues and they can probably give you getter advice than I can. Good luck!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*MY GLDEN GIRL THAT I LOST TO CANCER LAST MAY 25 HAD AN ENLARGED HEART CHAMBER, NOT THE SAME THING OF COURSE, BUT STILL A HEART DEFECT, AND SHE DID JUST GREAT. I HAVE HAD A MURMUR FOR 53 YEARS AND WAS STILL ALLOWED TO PLAY BASKETBALL IN HIGH SCHOOL, HAVE 2 GROWN KIDS AND HAVE PRETTY MUCH DONE EVERYTHING I HAVE EVER WANTED TO DO. AND I KNOW IT IS USELESS TO TELL YOU NOT TO WORRY---I WORRIED AND FRETTED OVER KayCee AND THEN IT WAS CANCER, NOT HER HEART, THAT KILLED HER AT 8YRS. 9 MONTHS OF AGE.*


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

From what you've said, and what I've read, it sounds as though you've got a long time before you start worrying about it.

I would, however, have annual checkups with the Cardiologist just to make sure it hasn't progressed.

And absolutely use the antibiotics if anyone in your family or anyone he's around has Strep. Dogs can contract strep from humans and vice versa, and strep can cause an infection of the heart when a valve isn't functioning properly and there's a backwash of "unclean" blood into the chamber. This is how the infections of the heart begin.

Mitral Valve Dysplasia in canines sounds much like Mitral Valve Prolapse in humans. It's a very common heart "defect" in humans. I have it and have never had a problem other than racing heartbeat now and again, and I tend to not have a ton of energy at times. But none of that is life-threatning, or debilitating.

Don't worry too much. If the Cardiologist says "Mild"....and not to worry .... relax and enjoy your boy!


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I plan to give him the best life and most love possible regardless of the circumstances. I'm just thankful we saw an actual cardiologist and finaly know why he has the murmur. I was pretty comforted when she said said not to worry and that he doesn't need any medication and explained what it is.

I guess the "Net" scared me after I did more research on the topic. I'm just angry with the breeders. They did all the health testing, have tons of champions in his lines, and a great contract. Yet this still happened. Add in the fact that I can't even get a hold of them now, to get my money back.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

On top of all Meggie's other diagnosis, she has this as well. Her murmur was noticed when she was young, no meds needed then either. Now at 10 (11 in April) and in addition to the chemo drugs, radiation and added stress of the past year she is on enalapril and atenolol twice a day, but she goes strong. Make sure your vet notes it at each annual checkup, it is also a very subjective diagnosis as to how severe the murmur may be. My vets have all noted that while one vet may grade it a III another may grade it a V, so having your vet pay particular attention to it on a regular basis may be the best bet as to whether it worsens.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Meggie'sMom said:


> On top of all Meggie's other diagnosis, she has this as well. Her murmur was noticed when she was young, no meds needed then either. Now at 10 (11 in April) and in addition to the chemo drugs, radiation and added stress of the past year she is on enalapril and atenolol twice a day, but she goes strong. Make sure your vet notes it at each annual checkup, it is also a very subjective diagnosis as to how severe the murmur may be. My vets have all noted that while one vet may grade it a III another may grade it a V, so having your vet pay particular attention to it on a regular basis may be the best bet as to whether it worsens.


Good luck with Maggie. I hope she fights through everything she has. And god bless you for being such a caring owner.

Did Maggie have the murmur too? or the Mitral Valve Dysplacia?

I know what you mean about the subjective diagnosis. Out vet said it was only a Grade 1. The Cardiologist said it was more around a Grade 3 or 4. It's so hard to hear this when there so young.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

We knew Meggie had a murmur from my vet noting it from the time when she was quite young. When she was diagnosed with lymphoma and the discussion began of chemo drugs, we told the oncologists about the murmur and they promptly got her into cardio for a workup. They diagnosed mitral valve stenosis and put her on drugs rating her at about a III/VI. She has periodically been reevaluated with cardio and although they say her heart doesn't seem any different, they have gradually changed her chart to the point that it now grades her murmur at VI/VI. 

Needless to say I worry if she gets very excited or pushes herself too hard, but I also feel she needs to be a dog and enjoy herself. So if she wants to take a walk, we take it, but if she also wants to cut it short I pay attention to her and we head back. 

Love your puppy and enjoy him. Being aware of it is good, but don't let it stop you or him from living life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*fameb*

fameb

Congrats on your little Golden Retriever-I wouldn't worry about it. I had a dog that had a heart murmur and lived to the age of 11 1/2 or 12 years old-we adopted her-and she had kidney failure.

I've been told since I was a child and I'm in my 50's now that I have a heart murmur and I'm still around. 

Looking at the miracles on this forum, Meggie is just one of them, helps everyone.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

When my Tinkerbell was 9 weeks old we were told she had a moderate heart murmur and probably had SAS our vet rated it a 2-3. We chose to wait until she was 6 months old to take her to a cardiologist hoping she would outgrow it. Plus we have found out since that if you do take them in earlier they still often want to redo the test at about 6 months. It was a very long wait and the things we read on the internet...there was no good news out there. everything we read said she was going to die one day soon when she got excited.

The cardiologist rated the murmur a 4.5 - 5 out of 6. They also confirmed very severe SAS. They offered to put her down for us and when we said no told us there would be no questions asked if we changed our mind. (talk about disheartening) They gave us a prescription for 6 months worth of heart meds and told us to treat her with kid gloves. No running, no playing, etc. She's a golden not a bird so we let her do as she chooses which is all of that. 

When the 6 months were up my vet called the cardiologist to see if we should adjust the meds. The cardiologist could not believe that Tinkerbell was still around. They hadn't expected her to live to be more than about 8 months old.

I am very happy to say that she turned 2 on June 4. And there are several members on here that have met her and they can also tell you that she looks extremely healthy. And I have not regretted my choice to keep her and enjoy her. We allow her to run when she wants, we play fetch when she wants. We've gone to dog parks to play with other dogs and to go swimming. She has traveled with us 3 times from MI to NC to spend a week at the ocean.

It sounds like you have nothing to worry about at this point. Use common sense, if he seems like he doesn't feel well call or take him to the vet. With Tinkerbell the vet tends to treat proactively, meaning that some dogs might be borderline for antibiotics so they take a lets wait and see if we need to give them, for Tinkerbell in a situation like that they go ahead and treat with antibiotics. And try to keep him at a good weight. No dog should be overweight and one with a heart condition definitely doesn't need to be.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Just an update!

The breeder was lost for words, as they never seen happen with there dogs before. They offered us a full refund or a 2nd puppy from there current litter for free.

I'm thinking long and hard about this. I would love a 2nd puppy, but think it would be way too hard lol.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

fameb said:


> Just an update!
> 
> The breeder was lost for words, as they never seen happen with there dogs before. They offered us a full refund or a 2nd puppy from there current litter for free.
> 
> I'm thinking long and hard about this. I would love a 2nd puppy, but think it would be way too hard lol.


No matter how careful a breeeder is soemtimes things just happen. It is not an exact science. The way your breeder has responded, tells you a lot about them. Whatever decision you make, you know that you can always give out their name to others and have no qualms about doing so.


----------

